# Rabun County GA Barns



## Ronman (Dec 10, 2007)

I was driving in rural NE Georgia last Summer, seems like all I could find in good light were barns. Here are a few.


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 10, 2007)

Number your images...it makes it easier when I someone says they like X photo.

Personally, I like the last one the best of the series.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2007)

My favourite two are the first and the last of this little series! Ahhh. SUMMER! *THE COLOUR GREEN* :heart:


----------



## Harry99 (Dec 11, 2007)

Love the greens in#4


----------

